# detination sensor///



## abaird (Dec 23, 2005)

hello, I have a '94 nissan hardbody pickup 4x4 3.0 V6 I was coming home from columus and the motor had a ton of vibration and my computer is telling me that the detination sensor is messed up... how do I fix this problem... or is there anything else that could go wrong... the truck has 163,000 on it and I just replaced the water pump and timing belt and all was well... its also leaking oil because of this little problem... any information would be greatly appreciated! thank you!


----------

